# Ấm chén tử sa Bát Tràng & câu chuyện chưa kể



## gomsubaokhanh (10 Tháng chín 2021)

Ấm chén tử sa được coi như một huyền thoại trong trà đạo. Chất liệu gốm sứ khuếch tán nhiệt đều cùng các vi khoáng đặc biệt khiến vị trà thơm ngon hơn bao giờ hết.

Thế nhưng để có được ấm trà hoàn hảo, bạn cần phải biết cách khai ấm và bảo quản ấm chén tử sa đúng cách.

Cách khai ấm chén tử sa đơn giản nhất
Nếu đi sâu vào văn hóa trà đạo, bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm nghệ thuật uống trà với rất nhiều công đoạn kỳ công. Khai ấm chén tử sa cũng vậy.

Khai ấm là một thuật ngữ hàm chỉ việc làm sạch các chất ảnh hưởng đến vị trà còn tồn dư trong ấm. Khai ấm chuẩn sẽ giúp cải thiện vị trà, giữ trà được lâu và ngon hơn.







Cách khai ấm chén tử sa đơn giản nhất như sau:

Vệ sinh ấm trước khi sử dụng
Dù là ấm chén tử sa hay bất kỳ loại chén nào khác, khâu vệ sinh loại sạch bụi bẩn trong ấm là việc bắt buộc phải làm. Trong quá trình trưng bày hay vận chuyển, chắc chắn ấm sẽ bị bám bụi hay xót lại vụn đất.

Khi vệ sinh ấm, bạn sử dụng nước nóng để ngâm và làm sạch cả hai mặt trong ngoài. Lưu ý, lượng nước cần ngập qua ấm để mọi ngóc ngách được làm sạch kỹ càng.

Đun ngập ấm trong nước nóng
Tiếp theo, đun ấm với nước sôi trong vòng 5 - 10 phút.
Sau đó, bạn có thể cho đậu phụ hoặc mía đun cùng với ấm chén tử sa. Đậu phụ giúp hút các chất bẩn trong ấm hoặc đun que mía giúp ấm thêm vị ngọt đặm khi pha trà.

Để nguội tự nhiên
Sau khi đun sôi nên để ấm nguội tự nhiên. Dù chất đất đã được nung ở nhiệt cao, sức chịu nhiệt tốt. Nhưng làm như vậy có thể ảnh hưởng đến tuổi thọ của ấm.

Xem thêm: gomsubaokhanh.vn


----------

